# Tastendruck?



## teencheng (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche eine Lösung, wie ich eine bestimmte Aktion auf Tastendruck asuführen kann, wenn das geschriebene Programm im Hintergrund läuft, ich zum Beispiel in Excel arbeite und eine Aktion aus meinem Programm ausführen möchte. Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg teencheng


----------



## Nirraven (31. Januar 2006)

Nur 4 Threads weiter unten wurde eine Möglichkeit schon erwähnt
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235062


----------



## teencheng (31. Januar 2006)

Eben genau das funktioniert ja nicht, wenn ich in einem anderen Programm bin!
Es sollte also etwas sein, bei dem ich ein anderes Programm aktiv habe.
trotzdem vielen dank
teencheng


----------



## D@nger (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
aber vbarchiv kennst oder?
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=371

Hast du mal gegoogled?


----------



## teencheng (31. Januar 2006)

Nein, vbarchiv kannte ich bisher noch nicht, vielen Dank!     
Google habe ich zwar bedient, wusste jedoch nicht genau wie ich google mein Problem erklären sollte.


teencheng


----------

